# Problema ssh unidiriezionale (problema arp)

## Cazzantonio

Improvvisamente ssh ha iniziato a fare cose MOOOLTO strane   :Shocked: 

Vi faccio un breve sunto:

Ci sono due macchine, A e B. Se da A faccio ssh verso B mi dice

```
ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.10 port 54322: No route to host
```

Nemmeno ping mi vede il server in questione...

Se da B faccio ssh su A mi riesce, a quel punto, nella stessa shell, provo a fare ssh indietro verso B di nuovo senza problemi. Mi disconnetto, ritorno alla macchina A e riprovo a fare ssh verso B riuscendoci senza problemi.   :Shocked: 

I due pc hanno regole di firewall uguali riguardo a ssh in uscita, ovvero:

macchina A:

```
SSH_PORT=54321

 $IPTABLES -N ssh_in

 $IPTABLES -F ssh_in

 $IPTABLES -A ssh_in -i $IFACE -m limit --limit 1/second -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL RST --dport $SSH_PORT -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A ssh_in -i $IFACE -m limit --limit 1/second -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL FIN --dport $SSH_PORT -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A ssh_in -i $IFACE -m limit --limit 1/second -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL SYN --dport $SSH_PORT -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A ssh_in -i $IFACE -p tcp --dport $SSH_PORT -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
```

E macchina B uguale salvo SSH_PORT=54322.

Entrambe hanno connessioni totalmente aperte in uscita e il server ssh gira su entrambe sulla porta specificata sopra.

Tenderei ad escludere problemi di firewall in quanto anche se lo disabilito e metto tutte le regole su ACCEPT il problema persiste.

Dopo che sono passati pochi minuti se da A provo nuovamente a connettermi verso B non ci riesco nuovamente con lo stesso errore   :Shocked: 

Io non so che pesci prendere... consigli?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aggiungo che le due macchine sono entrambe collegate via wireless allo stesso router e che riescono a pingare tutte le altre macchine della rete. Solo che B mi pinga anche A e non viceversa   :Shocked: . ssh funzionava perfettamente fino a ieri... pure ping

Entrambe sono aggiornate a ORA e girano gentoo con lo stesso kernel

[EDIT] Penso che sia un problema di arp... il fatto è che io so solo vagamente cosa sia arp   :Rolling Eyes:  e usare l'aggettivo "vagamente" è decisamente ottimistico   :Rolling Eyes:  diciamo che so che esiste questo nome e che in qualche modo è correlato al tcp/ip... ci ho dato?   :Very Happy: 

allora ho digitato il comando "arp" in console (penso per la prima volta in vita mia) e ha sputato fuori questo:

```
heavensdoor ~ # arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

192.168.1.10                     (incomplete)                              eth1

www.routerlogin.com      ether   00:0F:B5:19:FF:52   C                     eth1
```

a occhio e croce quell' "(incomplete)" potrebbe essere problematico no?

allora ho dato (dopo una RAPIDISSIMA lettura di "man arp")

```
heavensdoor ~ # arp -s 192.168.1.10 00:14:6C:85:70:A6
```

(il mac adress della scheda wireless della macchina B)

adesso magicamente:

```
heavensdoor ~ # arp 

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

192.168.1.10             ether   00:14:6C:85:70:A6   CM                    eth1

www.routerlogin.com      ether   00:0F:B5:19:FF:52   C                     eth1
```

e 

```
heavensdoor ~ # ping 192.168.1.10

PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=14.3 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.04 ms

--- 192.168.1.10 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.048/8.675/14.303/5.628 ms
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Solo che cosa significa tutto questo??   :Shocked: 

E' grave? E' un problema della macchina A o B? E' hardware o software?   :Shocked: 

Help!   :Shocked: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## comio

Potrebbe essere anche il router. 

COmunque, posta la configurazione di rete delle due macchine. Controlla se per caso qualche sk di rete si addormenta o roba simile. L'arp è un protocollo di supporto, basato su broadcast e se questo non va... non funzia.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh questo è un'estratto di /etc/conf.d/net per entrambe le schede:

Macchina A:

```
modules_eth1=( "!plug" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

per la macchina B sostituisci "eth1" con "ath0" e "-Dwext" con "-Dmadwifi"... per il resto sono identiche

questa è la routing table della macchina A:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         www.routerlogin 0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 eth1
```

questa è la routing table della macchina B:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 ath0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         www.routerlogin 0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 ath0
```

questo è l'ifconfig della macchina A:

```
heavensdoor ~ # ifconfig 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:F0:EF:16:31  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:884 errors:2 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:723 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:650841 (635.5 Kb)  TX bytes:119248 (116.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000 Memory:b000b000-b000bfff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6297 (6.1 Kb)  TX bytes:6297 (6.1 Kb)
```

e questo della B:

```
ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:6C:85:70:A6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:59 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:111 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:4946 (4.8 Kb)  TX bytes:12853 (12.5 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1303 (1.2 Kb)  TX bytes:1303 (1.2 Kb)

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-14-6C-85-70-A6-E8-6E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1982 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:3

          TX packets:125 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199 

          RX bytes:211206 (206.2 Kb)  TX bytes:18319 (17.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:19 Memory:f8ce0000-f8cf0000 
```

questo infine è l'output di arp subito dopo che mi sono connesso dalla macchina B a quella A:

```
heavensdoor ~ # arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

heremitpurple.tiscali.i  ether   00:14:6C:85:70:A6   C                     eth1
```

probabilmente il kernel ripulisce la tabella arp (mi sto documentando   :Very Happy:  ) ogni poco e funziona solo se è la macchina B a connetteri ad A e non viceversa

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> beh questo è un'estratto di /etc/conf.d/net per entrambe le schede:
> 
> Macchina A:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok... ma ip che si pigliano? prova postare l'ifconfig dalle due macchine. Voglio capire se il broadcast va o meno.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

aggiornato il mio post precedente

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> aggiornato il mio post precedente

 

```

        RX packets:884 errors:2 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0 

```

questo mi turba. anche se il tasso è basso.

per il resto ci penso un attimo.

ciao

----------

## makoomba

azzera la arp cache, metti uno sniffer su entrambe le interfaccie, prova un ping A, poi da B e guarda le differenze nei tracciati

questo è un esempio di conversazione normale

```
[root@backup temp]# tethereal -ni eth0 arp

Capturing on eth0

  0.000000 00:40:95:30:0f:21 -> 00:e0:7d:e3:d7:d2 ARP Who has 10.0.0.4?  Tell 10.0.0.254

  0.000016 00:e0:7d:e3:d7:d2 -> 00:40:95:30:0f:21 ARP 10.0.0.4 is at 00:e0:7d:e3:d7:d2
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> azzera la arp cache, metti uno sniffer su entrambe le interfaccie, prova un ping A, poi da B e guarda le differenze nei tracciati
> 
> questo è un esempio di conversazione normale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bene però a questo punto ti chiedo anche un paio di cose...   :Rolling Eyes: 

1) come si azzera la arp cache?

2) che sniffer istallo? (tethereal non c'è in portage...) c'è wireshark ma sono 9.6 mega da compilare su una macchina che è una via epia 1200mhz... non c'è qualcosa di più leggero?

3) come analizzo il traffico di uno sniffer? (non ne ho mai utilizzato uno e non possiedo una conoscenza di così basso livello del protocollo tcp/ip)

----------

## fejfbo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 1) come si azzera la arp cache?

 

Il comando 

```
arp d *
```

svuota tutta la cache di arp 

Per le altre domande, meglio che aspetti il consiglio di qualcuno più esperto di me

----------

## Cazzantonio

ora mi fa questa cosa:

```
heavensdoor ~ # ping 192.168.1.10

PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=8.66 ms

--- 192.168.1.10 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 1 received, +3 errors, 75% packet loss, time 3021ms
```

il che significa che forse il problema è random   :Rolling Eyes: 

Forse è la scheda wireless di 192.168.1.10 (macchina B) che perde colpi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Bene però a questo punto ti chiedo anche un paio di cose...  
> 
> 1) come si azzera la arp cache?
> 
> 2) che sniffer istallo? (tethereal non c'è in portage...) c'è wireshark ma sono 9.6 mega da compilare su una macchina che è una via epia 1200mhz... non c'è qualcosa di più leggero?
> ...

 

1) arp -d nome/ip dell'host da cancellare

2) tcpdump

3) l'output dev'essere tipo quello che ti ho postato: se A (ipA) pinga B (ipB), A chiede: "chi ha l'ipB ? " e B dovrebbe rispondere: "IO!IO!"

----------

## Cazzantonio

allora appena sulla macchina B do arp -d <macchina A>

la arp cache viene rigenerata subito (ci sono connesso via ssh) e tcpdump mi butta fuori questo;

```
heremitpurple ~ # tcpdump -vni ath0 arp

tcpdump: listening on ath0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

20:00:37.391395 arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.10

20:00:37.392582 arp reply 192.168.1.1 is-at 00:0f:b5:19:ff:52

20:00:43.119573 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.10

20:00:44.119622 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.10

20:00:44.121640 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

20:00:53.868970 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.1

20:00:53.869013 arp reply 192.168.1.10 is-at 00:14:6c:85:70:a6
```

sulla macchina A invece dando arp -d <macchina B> ottengo:

```
heavensdoor ~ # tcpdump -vni eth1 arp

tcpdump: listening on eth1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

19:17:53.986889 arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.3

19:17:53.988137 arp reply 192.168.1.1 is-at 00:0f:b5:19:ff:52

19:18:24.627745 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.1

19:18:24.627775 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

19:19:24.162382 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.10

19:19:24.162411 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

19:19:50.210087 arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.3

19:19:50.211392 arp reply 192.168.1.1 is-at 00:0f:b5:19:ff:52

19:19:55.447227 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.1

19:19:55.447254 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

19:20:52.516911 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.1

19:20:52.516942 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

19:21:00.410474 arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.3

19:21:00.411776 arp reply 192.168.1.1 is-at 00:0f:b5:19:ff:52
```

se do un ping di questo tipo:

```
heavensdoor ~ # ping 192.168.1.10

PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2006 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=997 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=2.00 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=3.23 ms

--- 192.168.1.10 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 4 received, +3 errors, 42% packet loss, time 6016ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.008/752.475/2006.734/830.358 ms, pipe 3

heavensdoor ~ # ping 192.168.1.10
```

ottendo questo su tcpdump:

```
heavensdoor ~ # tcpdump -vni eth1 arp

tcpdump: listening on eth1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

19:24:58.277357 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:24:59.277405 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:25:00.277467 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:25:01.285532 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:25:02.285593 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:25:03.285661 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:25:03.287734 arp reply 192.168.1.10 is-at 00:14:6c:85:70:a6

19:25:15.946105 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.10

19:25:15.946134 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

```

ovvero pare che la macchina B risponda solo dopo un po' di tempo (a quanto mi pare di capire)

la situazione mi sembra casuale perché prima non rispondeva nemmeno dopo numerosi ping... ora dopo qualche ping risponde... boh   :Shocked: 

Qual'è il problema? la macchina B ha problemi a comunicare il suo mac? perché il problema è saltato fuori all'improvviso? (nessun aggiornamento importante che abbia coinvolto la rete) può essere un problema hardware?

----------

## comio

non è che va in stand-by?

posta il tuo dmsg (parti correlate, se ci sono).

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

altra prova dopo alcuni minuti dimodo che la arp cache si svotasse da sola:

ping da macchina A a macchina B:

```
heavensdoor ~ # ping 192.168.1.10

PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=8.68 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=2.96 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=2.54 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=3.47 ms
```

tcpdump macchina A:

```
19:32:30.201590 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:31.201648 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:32.201712 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:34.201836 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:35.201895 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:36.201958 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:38.202085 arp who-has 192.168.1.10 tell 192.168.1.3

19:32:38.204350 arp reply 192.168.1.10 is-at 00:14:6c:85:70:a6

19:32:43.202118 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.10

19:32:43.202146 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

19:32:54.262807 arp who-has 192.168.1.3 tell 192.168.1.1

19:32:54.262832 arp reply 192.168.1.3 is-at 00:12:f0:ef:16:31
```

Non so se va in standby... il fatto è che non ci dovrebbe andare visto che non l'aveva mai fatto prima...

dmesg macchina B:

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

EXT3 FS on hdc1, internal journal

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2)

ath_rate_amrr: 0.1 (0.9.2)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfdfe0000, irq=19

wlan: mac acl policy registered

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

XFS mounting filesystem hdc3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdc3

XFS mounting filesystem hdc4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdc4

Adding 1469936k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1469936k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.5, from 10 to 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

device ath0 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160157532.996:2): dev=ath0 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

device ath0 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160157943.082:3): dev=ath0 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295
```

dmesg macchina A:

```
ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:0f:b5:19:ff:52 previous TSC 000000000000 received TSC 000000000000

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:e0:4c:39:21:86:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=308 

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:e0:4c:39:21:86:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=308 

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:85:70:a6:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=576 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=41757 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=556 

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:85:70:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=96 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=76 

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:85:70:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=96 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=76 

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:85:70:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=248 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=228 

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160154938.238:2): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

device eth1 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160154945.674:3): dev=eth1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160154950.763:4): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

device eth1 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160154963.459:5): dev=eth1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160154965.351:6): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

device eth1 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160154970.160:7): dev=eth1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160155057.573:8): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

device eth1 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160155058.613:9): dev=eth1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160155060.733:10): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:0f:b5:19:ff:52 previous TSC 000000000000 received TSC 000000000000

device eth1 left promiscuous mode

audit(1160155466.675:11): dev=eth1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1160155489.540:12): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

FW:Bad packet from eth1:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:6c:85:70:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.10 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=242 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=222
```

quei "promiscuos moede " "auudit(xxxxx)" penso siano dovuti a tcpdump, quell' "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." mi pare succedesse anche prima ma non aveva mai dato problemi..., pure quei "FW:Bad packet from ..... " dovrebbero essere un messaggio del firewall che viene da questa regola:

```
#Catena per le connessioni già avviate (da mettere in fondo alle regole)

 $IPTABLES -N connessioni_avviate

 $IPTABLES -F connessioni_avviate

 $IPTABLES -A connessioni_avviate -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A connessioni_avviate -i $IFACE -m limit -j LOG --log-prefix "FW:Bad packet from ${IFACE}:"

 $IPTABLES -A connessioni_avviate -j DROP
```

che è applicata su entrambe le macchine....

effettivamente si tratta di un broadcast che arriva dalla macchina B... in ogni modo il problema non dipende dal firewall perché è uguale su entrambe le macchine e ho provato anche disabilitandolo

ora indago un po'

----------

## Cazzantonio

Devo anche aggiungere una cosa... la macchina B è un routerino che in questo momento (provvisoriamente) si trova proprio "sotto" il router wireless... (a cui è connesso via wireless).

Non è che la cosa gli possa dare fastidio?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Devo anche aggiungere una cosa... la macchina B è un routerino che in questo momento (provvisoriamente) si trova proprio "sotto" il router wireless... (a cui è connesso via wireless).
> 
> Non è che la cosa gli possa dare fastidio?

 

Arp non può attraversare router; lavora in questa direzione  :Very Happy:  Viene utilizzato solo in reti LAN  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

sicuramente non lo attraversa ma siccome entrambe le macchine sono collegate via wireless a quel router (anche se visto che in questo caso svolge il ruolo di AP avrei dovuto specificarlo) sicuramente gioca un ruolo fondamentale per la comunicazione tra i due pc   :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> sicuramente non lo attraversa ma siccome entrambe le macchine sono collegate via wireless a quel router (anche se visto che in questo caso svolge il ruolo di AP avrei dovuto specificarlo) sicuramente gioca un ruolo fondamentale per la comunicazione tra i due pc  

 

Quindi Macchina A e Macchina B sono in wireless ed entrambe sono collegate ad un router C?!! Credo tuttavia, e ne sono quasi certo che se le due macchine condividono il router per "uscire" su internet, useranno lo stesso per comunicare tra loro; pertanto poichè arp non è in grado di attraversare un router automaticamente ma piuttosto è in grado di comunicare solo conoscendo l'indirizzo IP della macchina destinataria quando te invii anche solo un ping la macchina A fa una chiamata ARP per raggiungere il solo indirizzo IP che gli hai passato ma c'è il router che te la blocca!

Spero di aver inquadrato il quadro di come stai messo... se non fosse cosi invece ed i due pc sono entrambi nella stessa LAN* la cosa è piuttostro strana e ti posso solo consgiliare di svuotare la cache arp e tentare ancora!

* sono nella stessa lan ma è come se non lo fossero, non so se riesco a spiegarmi!

----------

## Cazzantonio

I due pc sono nella stessa lan e il problema avviene solo cercando di pingare B da A.   :Rolling Eyes:  (e non viceversa)

Se (sempre da A) cerco di pingare altri indirzzi della lan ci riesco correttamente... l'unica cosa che accomuna A e B è che sono entrambi connessi via wireless all'AP (che fa anche da dhcp, switch ethernet e modem adsl per cui può nascere una certa confusione a parole quando mi riferisco ad esso genericamente come "router").

Non capisco il senso della frase "sono nella stessa lan ma è come se non lo fossero"... i due pc SONO nella stessa lan e fino a ieri funzionavano perfettamente (non ho cambiato qualsivoglia configurazione della rete). Non capisco cosa potrebbe significare il tuo discorso.   :Rolling Eyes: 

@comio

Non ho trovato, almeno stando a modinfo, nessuna opzione per attivare il powersave nei moduli della scheda wireless di B.

A, che è un portatile, ha attivato il powersave sulla scheda wireless ma non ha mai dato problemi di sorta e comunque non dovrebbe influire nel nostro caso.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> I due pc sono nella stessa lan e il problema avviene solo cercando di pingare B da A.   (e non viceversa)
> 
> Se (sempre da A) cerco di pingare altri indirzzi della lan ci riesco correttamente... l'unica cosa che accomuna A e B è che sono entrambi connessi via wireless all'AP (che fa anche da dhcp, switch ethernet e modem adsl per cui può nascere una certa confusione a parole quando mi riferisco ad esso genericamente come "router").
> 
> Non capisco il senso della frase "sono nella stessa lan ma è come se non lo fossero"... i due pc SONO nella stessa lan e fino a ieri funzionavano perfettamente (non ho cambiato qualsivoglia configurazione della rete). Non capisco cosa potrebbe significare il tuo discorso.  
> ...

 

Allora, il fatto che abbia funzionato in passato (in un passato anche abbastanza recente  :Very Happy:  ) cambia tutto! Onestamente non saprei cosa pensare. Quando ti parlavo "...non sono nella stessa rete ma..." mi riferivo al fatto che c'era quel benedetto router che bloccava le comunicazioni ARP! Tuttavia da quello che mi dici non è cosi... Ti posso consigliare al massimo di analizzare un pò il traffico di rete come ti hanno detto nei precedenti post per vedere un pò cosa succede.

è cmq molto strano...se mi viene in mente qualcosa che potrebbe quantomeno indirizzarti verso una direzione sensata te lo posto...

----------

## Cazzantonio

il mio terrore è che si tratti di un problema hardware...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il problema si presenta anche da una macchina C verso la macchina B quindi questo esclude che il problema sia la macchina A.

Siccome non ho cambiato (almeno non me lo sia scordato) nessuna configurazione relativa alla rete nella macchina B ne deduco che non può essere un problema di configurazione errata.

Farò altre prove ma sinceramente temo il peggio

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so se ti possa essere utile... ho avuto un problema simile qualche giorno fa. 

so solo che dopo aver ricompilaro openssh ha ripreso a funzionare.

----------

## Cazzantonio

si ma qua il problema è che non mi fa nemmeno il ping... temo sia qualcosa di più fondamentale   :Rolling Eyes: 

dovrei provare con un livecd per fugare ogni dubbio... sai mica di qualche livecd che supporti i drivers madwifi e wpa_supplicant?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> si ma qua il problema è che non mi fa nemmeno il ping... temo sia qualcosa di più fondamentale  
> 
> dovrei provare con un livecd per fugare ogni dubbio... sai mica di qualche livecd che supporti i drivers madwifi e wpa_supplicant?  

 

Prova magari con  questo!

Features:

- firewall testing

- IDS testing

- simulation of real tcp connections for stateful inspection firewalls and IDS

- connection spoofing

- IP fragmentation / TCP segmentation

- IDS evasion techniques 

Ti permmette di fare tutte queste belle cosine, magari potrebbe trovare il problema! Sinceramente non l'ho mai usato però...forse potrebbe darti una mano!

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho notato che il problema compare solo dopo che il pc è acceso da qualche tempo... se riavvio il problema scompare per mezz'ora e poi si ripresenta...   :Shocked: 

----------

## devilheart

secondo me è la scheda che sta partendo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Suono la campana a morto per la tua scheda... Fai la prova: fatti prestare una scheda pci e vedi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> fatti prestare una scheda pci e vedi

 

non conosco nessuno che ne possieda una... solo che se invece della wireless faccio partire la normale ethernet non incontro questo problema... questo mi porta ad escludere tutto quanto non connesso direttamente alla rete wireless...

Ora siccome le impostazioni wireless non sono state cambiate l'unica cosa che può essere successa è qualcosa di hardware temo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   fatti prestare una scheda pci e vedi 
> 
> non conosco nessuno che ne possieda una... solo che se invece della wireless faccio partire la normale ethernet non incontro questo problema... questo mi porta ad escludere tutto quanto non connesso direttamente alla rete wireless...
> 
> Ora siccome le impostazioni wireless non sono state cambiate l'unica cosa che può essere successa è qualcosa di hardware temo...  

 

provato a vedere se per caso hai aggiornato i drivers della scheda wireless. Magari sono loro a portare instabilità.

ciao

----------

## makoomba

imho, con questo risolvi

```
mv scheda /tmp/trash

dd if=/dev/materasso of=/dev/ordineNuovaScheda bs=euro count=$prezzo
```

----------

## Onip

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> imho, con questo risolvi
> 
> ```
> mv scheda /tmp/trash
> 
> ...

 

Questo è l'inizio della fine...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho provato tutte le strade convenzionali...   :Rolling Eyes: 

beh la scheda è in garanzia quindi vedrò quantomeno di farmela cambiare   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Data la piega presa dal discorso che non tratta di un malfunzionamento convenzionale direi che questo forum é più adatto

----------

